# Insurance for modified GTRs circa 500bhp



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am looking for stand alone modified car cover for my GTR32 which puts out around 500bhp (or hopefully will after rebuild).

Some of the quote have been a bit high with a few insurers saying the mods are too extreme.

Mileage will be restricted to 3000 miles and I have an everyday car & my wife's car to use.

Anyone had any decent quotes??

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd recommend A-Plan; try and speak to Dan.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

as above ^^^


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tried them, spoke to Dan - they aren't the cheapest so far.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

cheap doest equate to best especially when you have a claim and customer service comes into play


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

True, but to be honest, the brokers people on here and other forums are recommending don't have the best reputations, so it is a matter of reading the covers.

Trouble with a lot of these brokers is that the cover are often on a 'binder' with agreed rates for the year. The broker often acts as the underwriter and claims underwiter potentially causing a conflict of interest.

I am reasonably au fait with insurance being a broker albeit not in the motor sector (I do have access to good advice though from the personla lines team that work near me though).

Cheers,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You could try Keith Michaels, best for me.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

What sort of price are you expecting?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

All done now - got it insured for £549 through Santa Pod Insurance (part of Herts Ins) incl EU breakdown.

Restricted to 3000miles per year, garaged in a SW postcode.

They did a stand alone modifed car policy without the need to transfer bonus off my everyday car.

Was hoping for about £400 range. 

Keith Michaels were second best and I believe on the same basis.

Cheers,


----------

